# Is a Mini what I need?



## wrkalot (Oct 18, 2013)

Our set up:

We recently upgraded to a Roamio Basic using OTA (from a Sieries3) in the living room which is now connected to an older, but very nice, Plasma TV via HDMI.

We have an older LCD in the kitchen that gets used when cooking, etc. It does not have HDMI. It use to get used to watch live TV or record shows with the old Tivo unit. I used a RCA spitter and RCA over ethernet wall jacks and it worked perfectly for our needs. We would like to get that functionality back if we can.

My first thought was to get a new TV for the kitchen and split the HDMI.

Second would be to get a Mini with a breakout cable.

I have read a lot of posts about splitting HDMI issues (we would need a 35' HDMI cable) as well as issues with the breakout cables and was hoping someone could help clear my cloudy mind. I am looking for the most cost effective solution with the least potential issues, if that's even possible.

We don't currently have a need to record anything on the Mini if we go that route. We just want to get video to the second TV.

Thanks!


----------



## wrkalot (Oct 18, 2013)

It looks like there may be another issue to deal with, if I go the mini route... connecting the two. I use a wifi hotspot at home so the Roamio connect through that. This means I would need a MoCA adapter, correct?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

wrkalot said:


> It looks like there may be another issue to deal with, if I go the mini route... connecting the two. I use a wifi hotspot at home so the Roamio connect through that. This means I would need a MoCA adapter, correct?


Yes, you would need a MoCA adapter to connect the Roamio to the Mini through MoCA, since the base Roamio does not have MoCA built in.


----------



## buckyswider (Aug 31, 2003)

if you bought the roamio A) within the last 30 days; and B) from TiVo, I would consider returning it for a Roamio+. The price difference is probably what you'd end up spending on a MoCA bridge. (note that you would need a bridge, not an adapter). 

Also, you say you don't want to record anything to the Mini- that's good, because the mini doesn't record anything itself. It's a "client box" that connects to another DVR and plays things from its (the DVR's) hard drive, and can also stream live TV the Roamio's cablecard and one of its tuners. It also adds the whole gamut of Smart-TV type apps, so you can watch youtube, amazon prime/videos, hulu, etc., on your kitchen TV. It's gonna make you want to upgrade the kitchen TV, trust me.


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

buckyswider said:


> (note that you would need a bridge, not an adapter).


Nevermind, saw OP uses a hotspot. Not sure how that one works... Going from Wifi to MoCA.


----------



## buckyswider (Aug 31, 2003)

i think you were right pre-edit  .

Seems like there is no vanilla MoCA 'adapter'. All the units I just looked up have two coax ports and do act as a bridge. I was thinking that there was an adapter available with one coax and one ethernet to attach a single device to a coax/moca network, but it doesn't look like that even exists.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

A MoCA adapter and bridge are the same thing. I have no idea why you think they are two different items. It converts ethernet to coax. What would differentiate a bridge from an adapter?


----------



## buckyswider (Aug 31, 2003)

that's what i just said. i thought they made a single coax, single ethernet adapter, which turns out is a unicorn.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

The external bridges all have a coax output, which is basically just connected to an internal splitter. I never use the onboard splitter of a MoCA adapter or tuning adapter; they are usually of inferior quality.


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

The question becomes, is there a way for wrkalot to go from a cell phone's WiFi Hotspot to the Roamio Basic, and then to the mini? Roamio Plus I would say easy...

Can a set of Moca adapters do this Without having a router of some kind?


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

h2oskierc said:


> The question becomes, is there a way for wrkalot to go from a cell phone's WiFi Hotspot to the Roamio Basic, and then to the mini? Roamio Plus I would say easy...
> 
> Can a set of Moca adapters do this Without having a router of some kind?


You can't connect a Roamio Plus/Pro using built-in WiFi and also to MoCA. It will only bridge ethernet and MoCA.

In the case of a base/OTA Roamio, that isn't an option of course.

If you are using a WiFi hotspot to create your internet connection, I don't see how MoCA adapters would really help. There's no way to connect anything physically to the hotspot. The Mini will probably need to connect via wireless. Some sort of ethernet to WiFi bridge, which can connect to the hotspot wireless would be needed on the Mini.

The Cisco router that I use has a USB port that will accept a 4G/LTE modem, which can then act as the incoming internet signal to the router, and then go out through normal gigabit ethernet ports. (It also has two WAN gigabit ports for dual broadband connections.) This router costs more than a Roamio Plus, so I wouldn't say it is an economical solution.


----------



## buckyswider (Aug 31, 2003)

yeah, i blipped right by that 'hotspot' in the second post too. You need a "wifi as wan" router to bridge the wifi to your 'home network'.

Cradlepoint made one ( http://3gstore.com/product/2736_cradlepoint_ctr35.html ) and it looks like there are replacement models. I actually think I have a CTR35 around here somewhere (I used it as a hotspot when all they offered were USB modems). If I can find it, I'll send it to you.

I'm not really sure how the Roamio will react to intermittent internet connectivity. Is this a "permanent" hotspot or one that comes and goes? Either way, I'll look for my 'ol CTR35 and ship it off if you want (and I find it...)

BUT, you'll still need the MoCA stuff to get to your mini. The CTR35 will take the place of a cable modem in your setup- you still need everything downstream from there.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Interesting question... Couldn't the OP create a dedicated in home LAN network with Moca capabilities and still use the wifi hotspot for periodic TiVo updates?

The Lan would be limited to just in his home and he should be able to use the existing Coax Cables.

I know there are a few routers that are designed to receive wifi signals and are often used in RV's.

*******
After just a few seconds of research I found the MBR95 Cradlepoint Wireless Router.

It offers Wifi as WAN (WAW)... As I said, WiFi as WAN means that the router can receive WiFi from an external source

Use this router as and set your LAN up as you normally would if you had broadband. In your case you can choose to add a actiontec Moca adapter for the Moca network you are looking for.

When you need internet - fire up your hotspot and the Cradlepoint router will pick up the signal and distribute it through your local area network.

Just look for a Router that supports Wifi as WAN - WAW

http://www.amazon.com/Cradlepoint-M...7664&sr=8-1&keywords=cradlepoint+router+mbr95


----------



## wrkalot (Oct 18, 2013)

Thank you everyone for making my head spin 

1) The hotspot is permanent... it doesn't leave the house.
2) We have had the Roamio for over 4 months at least.
3) We don't use Netfix or any other streaming service. Strictly OTA.
3) It is a Roamio Basic, not the OTA version (if that matters).

Can I just get a new small TV and split the HDMI? Seems like a simpler solution, or am I missing something?


----------



## wrkalot (Oct 18, 2013)

OR get a HDMI switch?
OR get a break out cable and use my existing set up?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

wrkalot said:


> Thank you everyone for making my head spin
> 
> 1) The hotspot is permanent... it doesn't leave the house.
> 2) We have had the Roamio for over 4 months at least.
> ...


HDMI Splitter - I know a lot of people did Simao things before the mini was introduced.

It works, just cannot use the two TV's independantly.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

wrkalot said:


> Thank you everyone for making my head spin
> 
> 1) The hotspot is permanent... it doesn't leave the house.
> 2) We have had the Roamio for over 4 months at least.
> ...


Where do you live that you can't get land-based internet, but can get OTA?!?


----------



## wrkalot (Oct 18, 2013)

Bigg said:


> Where do you live that you can't get land-based internet, but can get OTA?!?


I never said I couldn't get land-based internet, just that I don't have it at the moment.


----------



## buckyswider (Aug 31, 2003)

wrkalot said:


> Thank you everyone for making my head spin
> 
> 1) The hotspot is permanent... it doesn't leave the house.
> 2) We have had the Roamio for over 4 months at least.
> ...


I think you already realize this, but just in case, you can't watch different things in both rooms. A mini would give you that capability.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

wrkalot said:


> I never said I couldn't get land-based internet, just that I don't have it at the moment.


Then get it. Mobile internet isn't made to replace home internet, and you're trying to re-invent the wheel when you already have one available. If you were out in the boonies somewhere, that might be a different story.


----------



## wrkalot (Oct 18, 2013)

Bigg said:


> Then get it. Mobile internet isn't made to replace home internet, and you're trying to re-invent the wheel when you already have one available. If you were out in the boonies somewhere, that might be a different story.


This isn't a thread on what internet service I have or why I have what I have. It's about whether or not a mini would work with my current situation and what might be needed to make it work.

However, it is nice to know that there is someone out there that knows my current internet situation better than I do, and how to change it.


----------



## wrkalot (Oct 18, 2013)

I did get a breakout cable and it's working as I had hoped. Thank you all for your posts!


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

Bigg said:


> Then get it. Mobile internet isn't made to replace home internet, and you're trying to re-invent the wheel when you already have one available. If you were out in the boonies somewhere, that might be a different story.


I beg to differ. People get mobile internet all the time. And it is marketed as such. The low caps is what makes people stay away. My buddy has verizon mobile internet for the home. I think its called fusion. Because he can't get anything higher then 6mbps DSL. With LTE he get between 15 and 60 depending on the network load. It comes with a all in one hotspot and router.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

joewom said:


> I beg to differ. People get mobile internet all the time. And it is marketed as such. The low caps is what makes people stay away. My buddy has verizon mobile internet for the home. I think its called fusion. Because he can't get anything higher then 6mbps DSL. With LTE he get between 15 and 60 depending on the network load. It comes with a all in one hotspot and router.


The only way it makes any sense is if you can't get 3mbps or faster DSL, as there are severe usage caps and overages on LTE and satellite. Even the worst DSL usage caps on AT&T are 150GB/mo, with relatively cheap overage fees.

There is no rational reason to try to use LTE as home internet if real internet is available at that location. Extremely few TiVo users fall into that category. Since most TiVo users are on cable, they get internet via cable. For the few OTA users out there, few areas have OTA but not land-based internet. I'm sure there are a few exceptions here and there, and for them, satellite internet would be the best option, and would run through a regular router with Ethernet, and work with TiVo just like anything else. At least with satellite, they don't charge you overages, they just throttle you. With Verizon's HomeFusion, they charge absurd overage fees of $10 or $15/GB.


----------



## englishgypsy (Feb 25, 2015)

So if you don't care about the same thing being on both TVs, is there a cost effective HDMI streamer of some kind you could use? the Roamio RF would work in the second room.


----------



## buckyswider (Aug 31, 2003)

Bigg said:


> The only way it makes any sense is if you can't get 3mbps or faster DSL, as there are severe usage caps and overages on LTE and satellite. Even the worst DSL usage caps on AT&T are 150GB/mo, with relatively cheap overage fees.
> 
> There is no rational reason to try to use LTE as home internet if real internet is available at that location. Extremely few TiVo users fall into that category. Since most TiVo users are on cable, they get internet via cable. For the few OTA users out there, few areas have OTA but not land-based internet. I'm sure there are a few exceptions here and there, and for them, satellite internet would be the best option, and would run through a regular router with Ethernet, and work with TiVo just like anything else. At least with satellite, they don't charge you overages, they just throttle you. With Verizon's HomeFusion, they charge absurd overage fees of $10 or $15/GB.


There are PLENTY of rational reasons. Just because you can't think of any doesn't mean they don't exist.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

buckyswider said:


> There are PLENTY of rational reasons. Just because you can't think of any doesn't mean they don't exist.


No, there actually are not. LTE is not land-based internet. It can not, and will not replace cable, fiber, VDSL, and <~10kft ADSL services. LTE competes with satellite and >~10kft ADSL if there's no cable, VDSL, or fiber.


----------



## buckyswider (Aug 31, 2003)

My friend has a mifi device supplied free of charge via her employer. She opts not to spend the additional $600 yearly to a land-based provider when the mifi works just fine for her needs. When you have your own house you'll understand stuff like this.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

buckyswider said:


> My friend has a mifi device supplied free of charge via her employer. She opts not to spend the additional $600 yearly to a land-based provider when the mifi works just fine for her needs. When you have your own house you'll understand stuff like this.


Earlier in this thread I posted a solution for people wanting to use an LTE service in the home. It is a good solution and shouldn't take a lot of effort to setup.

That said, I agree with what Bigg is saying - LTE is not a home based product and you are going to have to take some steps (and spend some money) to get your home system to work with it.

The only reason this solution I recommended even exists is to support mobile homes and campers...

Breakout cables and splitters might get things connected - but it will never be as flexible as setting up a router that can use your MIFI as an source.


----------



## buckyswider (Aug 31, 2003)

Correct! and there's no reason to ever drive a Hynduai when there's Lamborghinnis available everywhere!!


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

buckyswider said:


> Correct! and there's no reason to ever drive a Hynduai when there's Lamborghinnis available everywhere!!


I think a better comparison would be a skateboard vs a 5 year old Chevrolet with balding tires... (depending on your ISP provider)


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

buckyswider said:


> My friend has a mifi device supplied free of charge via her employer. She opts not to spend the additional $600 yearly to a land-based provider when the mifi works just fine for her needs. When you have your own house you'll understand stuff like this.


I have had a Comcast account in my name for over 2 years now. If I can get a job where I would like to, when I actually own, not rent, a house, it will have FIOS double or triple play.

A Mifi is NOT a replacement for home internet. Try doing much of anything through it and see what the bill looks like!



bradleys said:


> Earlier in this thread I posted a solution for people wanting to use an LTE service in the home. It is a good solution and shouldn't take a lot of effort to setup.
> 
> That said, I agree with what Bigg is saying - LTE is not a home based product and you are going to have to take some steps (and spend some money) to get your home system to work with it.


It's just wholly inadequate for home use. Some people have no other option (although satellite is even somewhat better than LTE), so they have to use it, but man, that would suck. I would absolutely not move somewhere without land-based internet.



> The only reason this solution I recommended even exists is to support mobile homes and campers...
> 
> Breakout cables and splitters might get things connected - but it will never be as flexible as setting up a router that can use your MIFI as an source.


Yeah, it's interesting for an RV, although at that point, you could have a setup for campground Wifi, and tether off your phone when you can't connect to Wifi. Yeah, Cradlepoint has Wifi-as-WAN routers, which is a pretty interesting option with a Mifi, although if it's going to be a permanent setup, you're probably better off with a USB stick in a Cradlepoint router, although a lot of other routers support USB sticks as WAN connections these days.



buckyswider said:


> Correct! and there's no reason to ever drive a Hynduai when there's Lamborghinnis available everywhere!!


That's an utterly ridiculous comparison. Heavily capped LTE is just NOT a replacement for home internet. There are some people in rural areas that have no other option, but when there is another option, there shouldn't even be a discussion about it.


----------

